# Port forwarding bsnl router



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

Could anybody help me in setting up port forwarding in my BSNL router.The router is labeled UT300r2u.I searched for the manual of this router and found this picture *assistenza.tiscali.it/adsl/guide_test/ut300r2u/img/ut300r2u.gif

 but this is not my model.Mine looks like this *www.alphanetworks.com/images/asl_2300.jpg(found it at alphanetworks.com) 

here is a screenshot of my router interface.I hope it will help you guys figure what the Sh1t it is *img413.imageshack.us/img413/59/untitled3hf.th.jpg

I have tried the settings in virtual circuits(found it at portforward.com)

So guys,any ideas or I should give it up.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 24, 2007)

heres wot to do.
1. click on advanced tab at the top.
2. click on virtual server tab on left side
3. enter ur ip address in private ip.
4. leave the protocol type as default i.e. any
5. enter the local port which u want to forward.
6. click on single port in drop down menu.
7. then click apply.

tell me if tht wud do ur job.
add some reps if i am of any help to u.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

should I enter 192.168.1.3 as my ip address.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 14, 2008)

check my blog.i have given complete details of portforwarding this particular modem
*techtricks.x10hosting.com/?p=16


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2008)

Lol this is a really old thread.
Thanks but I tried most of the methods mentioned and still can't get it to work.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 14, 2008)

Check this out.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, but as I said I tried everything.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 15, 2008)

then may be there is a problem with your router.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 17, 2008)

portforward.com


----------

